# Surefire model 612 and 7LSM laser module



## M4tty (Dec 24, 2012)

Hello all, have a couple questions. Let me start off by saying that I'm not new, been reading off and on here for a few years. Finally decided to sign up to inquire about a UE07 tail cap in FDE only to find out that you pretty much can't do anything on this forum until you've posted a few times. So what better way than to ask a few questions about a light/laser combo I have. It is a Model 612 w/ tapeswitch made for the Beretta 92 and I also have the 7LSM laser module which screws into the flashlight body after removing the flashlight head.

My questions are: Does anyone know when these were made/discontinued? I was told it was somewhere in the area of 20 years old but I can find NOTHING about them anywhere on the internet and they are not in Surefire's list of discontinued lights which to me, reinforces that notion (I believe Surefire may have been going by the name Laser Products at the time but I am not entirely sure). Is this combination worth anything? If so, what would be a reasonable price? (it's worth what someone will pay yadda yadda I know) I guess what I'm really asking is are they at all sought after or is it even worth hanging on to? Any and all help or insight would be appreciated, I'm not entirely sure that this is the right subforum for this but given the age I felt this would be the most helpful place.


----------



## tobrien (Dec 24, 2012)

*Re: Surefire model 612 and 7LSM laser nodule*

i don't know anything about your stuff but I like it, thanks for sharing.


----------

